# My deformed frontosa



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

bought it like this 5 months ago thinking it would grow out of its ugly face, but it never did.

i believe its a burundi

View attachment 90428


View attachment 90429


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks for sharing mauls!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

WTF???lol. that is one wierd face man! so i take it the name is "Mr Ed"?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Hahaa, I have never seen a Horse shaped Frontosa







To be honest I don't like the looks of it, but it is always fun to have an oddball in your shoal


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

jan said:


> Hahaa, I have never seen a Horse shaped Frontosa :laugh: To be honest I don't like the looks of it, but it is always fun to have an oddball in your shoal


haha yeah, its not the best looking, but it does have some nice colors









And i will start calling it mr. ed haha thanks for the idea


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Damn that fish is fugly


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ugly? maybe, but i think its always wierd calling an animal ugly cause it insinuates that you find others attractive. its more unique. instead of looking like every other fish of its kind, you got yourself a one of a kind......thing......


----------

